# How much sleep is normal?



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I take that back, because today now she has been non stop playing, biting, and tearing up stuff.. I guess she just gets bored sometimes, when I have to do stuff..so she just goes to sleep...


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like you're right! Puppies get the hang of when they can burn their energy off. It wasn't long before Roo cottoned on that nightime is sleepy time and so is between 11-2, so he knows to flop out at those times! As you haven't been home she's probably used to saving her energy until you are home!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Cannon sleeps a lot during the day too - he usually has energy in the morning for a bit because he's been sleeping all night of course, and we play with him for an hour or so in the morning and feed him etc....then he sleeps on and off until the afternoon when he goes for his walk...and then he is usually stirred around until after dinner at 5, and then sleeps in the evening...I know he will get more energy as he gets older and isn't growing as much, but I think it's pretty normal for them to sleep a lot, even adult dogs sleep a lot I know...so I wouldn't be worried about it!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

cannondog said:


> Cannon sleeps a lot during the day too - he usually has energy in the morning for a bit because he's been sleeping all night of course, and we play with him for an hour or so in the morning and feed him etc....then he sleeps on and off until the afternoon when he goes for his walk...and then he is usually stirred around until after dinner at 5, and then sleeps in the evening...I know he will get more energy as he gets older and isn't growing as much, but I think it's pretty normal for them to sleep a lot, even adult dogs sleep a lot I know...so I wouldn't be worried about it!


Thank you. glad to hear another pup does the same thing..


----------

